# 2.0L Aba Engine external oil cooler adaptor



## gpohls (Sep 1, 2007)

Is there such a thing as a 2.0L Aba Engine external oil cooler adaptor?
I want to install an external oil cooler to my offroad race car and it has a 2.0L ABA 8V engine....Thanks


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

get a sandwich adapter from an older volvo or saab. either that or acutally get a mocal or w/e name brand sandwich adapter.


----------

